# HP PSC 2110 Scanner/fax/printer

## Naughtyus

Is there any way that I can use the scan and fax features of this unit in linux?  What apps should I be looking into that would let me recieve the faxes and/or scans?

----------

## azlan

emerge hpoj, then goto http://hpoj.sourceforge.net/doc.shtml and follow the doc's 

Note: if you are using an smp-kernel (like I am) you will have to uninstall all usb stuff and use the cvs version, but hopefully you are using a single prossessor so it should go fairly easy.

	Best of luck!

----------

## yatesco

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=623267#623267

----------

